
What Oil at $100 a Barrel Would Mean - jonbaer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-29/what-oil-at-100-a-barrel-would-mean-for-the-world-economy
======
gshdg
This could be the sort of thing that’s intensely painful in the short term but
pushes us to adopt strategies that are better choices for the long term.

The last time oil prices surged like that (2007-8), political will to develop
and improve transit also surged.

Additionally, high oil prices mean a more competitive market for the renewable
and low-emissions energy sources that we’ll need to switch to if we want to
have any chance at mitigating climate change.

The article says China will be hit particularly hard by this price increase;
but they’ve also got the political will to respond by investing more in
developing renewables, as they have been the last 10-15 years already.

